# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Google Now, intelligent personal assistant, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Google Now on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Google Now 

 Published on Jun 27, 2012




> Google Now gets you just the right information at just the right time.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now battle

Published on Apr 14, 2014




> It's a battle of Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now. Who wins? Read more at wpcentral.com/cortana-versus-siri-versus-google-now

----------


## Airicist

Siri vs. Cortana vs. Google Now

 Published on Apr 21, 2014




> See the full article and comparison here: 
> 
> "Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now"
> 
> by Marc Flores
> April 21, 2014
> 
> We compare Cortana, Windows Phone's new personal assistant, with Siri and Google Now. Find out which voice-recognition system is best for you.

----------


## Airicist

Google refreshes Now with conversational Google Assistant

Published on May 18, 2016




> At Google I/O 2016, CEO Sundar Pichai announces a spruced-up version of Now, called Google Assistant, which lets users have a two-way conversation with their smartphone, tablet and watch.

----------

